# chickenpox in siblings



## bubblychick

DD has chickenpox she caught them in school as they've been doing the rounds for a few months. She's been fine in herself just spotty. DS is clear so far but it's probably just a matter of time. How long will it take for DS's spots to come out and will he have it worse?(I read on another forum that the second sibling to get it usually gets it worse) DDs birthday is a week Sunday (5th July) and although we're not having a party family are going to be dropping by and if DS has chickenpox they won't be able to (FIL has a weak immune system and SIL is pregnant) I'll just feel really sorry for her if her birthday is ruined because of chickenpox :nope:


----------



## lindseymw

They usually come up a couple of weeks later. For my two, Joshua's spots appeared on the 14th Dec (his Bday!) then Jacob's appeared on 1st Jan.

Jacob did get it worse than Joshua.


----------



## Cattia

It was almost exactly two weeks for my two as well and yes, DS did have it worse. Also remember that it is most contagious before the spots come out so it would be best to keep anyone at risk away from your DS even if he doesn't have spots yet. However most adults are immune so if your sister has had chicken pox before then she would be fine to still come over. There is a simple blood test to check for immunity if she isn't sure.


----------



## AP

oh god i didnt know the second was worse! :argh:


----------



## bubblychick

It's an old wives tale but has something to do with the fact that they've been in close contact with the virus for long periods of time so have a higher dose in their body. Not sure how true that actually is just something I read on some of the other baby forums.


----------



## Quartz

Same was just under 2 weeks and DS had it worse - although he always does seem to get things worse and it got infected in part as he had not been potty trained (explosive poo up back equals infected spots).

Its at its most contagious before spots appear so I would probably not get your FIL around if he has a weakened immune system. As long as your SIL has had it she will be fine


----------



## R_x

About two weeks here too x


----------



## Rags

The full incubation period can be 21 days and as a pp mentioned they are contagious before the spots come out so would be worth warning people who may think of coming over in case they've not already had it. It might be worth your FIL mentioning to his Dr that it's going around the family? My nieces had it one after the other with the second one being no worse than the first. Good luck.


----------



## RachA

Mine were about 3 weeks apart (one started just before the Christmas holidays and the other between Christmas and new year). 
I'd say my eldest actually had it the worst and he was the first one to get them. Tbh though neither were Ill with the and they weren't overly spotty either.


----------



## alibaba24

2 weeks on the dot here. Baby got them a lot worse than my 5 year old x


----------



## embo216

With mine it was 2 weeks exactly from when the spots first came out :( It varied with each of them, the youngest struggled the most sadly.


----------

